# TORO 524 engine swap to predator 212 cc ?'s



## spridget (Dec 26, 2020)

Got the new "hemi" LOL 212 at harbor freight. Thought it was almost a plug n play but.....my machine has a 1" shaft and the predator is 3/4". It's also not as long as original. Does anyone know of a pulley swap ? Or do I need to get the 8HP predator which has a 1" shaft ? Thanks in advance


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Were you able to pull the original pulley off of your dead engine? If so, just buy one of these crankshaft sleeves:









3/4" to 1" Inch w/Step Key Gas Engine Pulley Crank Shaft Sleeve Adapter Predator | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 3/4" to 1" Inch w/Step Key Gas Engine Pulley Crank Shaft Sleeve Adapter Predator at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





I have bought from that same seller more than once, each time with good results.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Just get 3/4" bore pulleys. You can also get an adaptor sleeve to use the old pulley. The 212cc Predator is a nice match and the pulleys (or sleeve) won't cost that much.


----------



## spridget (Dec 26, 2020)

Yes set screws were loose, pulley came off easy, Thank you gentlemen appreciate the fast replies. Ordered the sleeve adaptor


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

if your toro is like my old 824 you will probably have an engine riser plate, when i had mine i had to drill the holes to the edge of the riser plate and get new pulleys from tractor supply


----------



## spridget (Dec 26, 2020)

arienskids said:


> if your toro is like my old 824 you will probably have an engine riser plate, when i had mine i had to drill the holes to the edge of the riser plate and get new pulleys from tractor supply


ALL my mounting holes as well as bolts / thread pitch, line up, fit perfectly, riser plate included. Only issue so far is old crank is 1", new 3/4". Ordered a crank shaft sleeve as per above. It even appears throttle cable will also work.


----------



## spridget (Dec 26, 2020)

First, my thanks for the help, info and assistance offered by forum members, GREATLY APPRECIATED. My Tecumseh S50? blew up rather unexpectedly, don't they all. So my searches found this forum, and here's my story. Got the engine $106.99, a 3/4 to 1" crankshaft sleeve $9.95, a drain hose $19.24, and a 5/16x24x1.5 bolt for the crankshaft pulley $1.16 for a total of $137.34 for parts. Probably spent 12 hours over 3 days to complete. Most of the time was cleaning, lubing, greasing, etc. This installation was about as easy as a "plug n play". Everything lined up perfectly, no holes drilled, no bolts needed etc. I lubed the crank and new shaft collar with anti-seize. 2 wire splices to maintain the operator present controls. Ya wouldn't want to slip and fall and have the PREDATOR eat me, LOL. Cut the throttle cable, loosened the predator 10mm throttle nut, yes way too stiff as per factory set up. Saw on another forum drain oil before filling, and yes some goo and a few flakes came out. Installed oil drain, filled w 10w30 mobil 1. Also did the impeller TSC baler belt update.... Now we're ready to BLOW SOME SNOW !!!!






































































. Now we're ready to BLOW SOME SNOW !!!!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

looks good, but you better connect up the wheels before you hit the slopes ...


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

Nice job. I have one just like it. You will be pleased with how well it will throw snow.


----------



## spridget (Dec 26, 2020)

Lol 
i got the machine 3 years ago dont think po ever went into freewheeling as pins as well as wheels were rusted and stuck. Inner holes required drill to clear rust. All cleaned and greased now.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice job! I have a machine like yours but with a smaller Honda clone on it. I really like it and I am sure you will also! If you have the time a tire upgrade will help a bunch also, I replaced mine with some off of a Powershift parts machine I have. Helped quite a bit.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice job there!
I did the same things to the same exact model and it throws snow really, really well


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

hows the build coming?


----------



## Etmil35 (Jan 31, 2021)

Have you been able to use it yet? I have the exact same model and I’m thinking of doing the same swap.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice work!!!!! Is that a Drainz-it or something you pieced it together? When ever I go to HF I never see the Hemi. Is it a regional item or is it just my bad timing?


----------



## spridget (Dec 26, 2020)

Etmil35 said:


> Have you been able to use it yet? I have the exact same model and I’m thinking of doing the same swap.


used it today 4" wet snow.....blows twice as far as old config


----------



## spridget (Dec 26, 2020)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Nice work!!!!! Is that a Drainz-it or something you pieced it together? When ever I go to HF I never see the Hemi. Is it a regional item or is it just my bad timing?


yes home depot item HON1010 internet # 206184635


----------



## spridget (Dec 26, 2020)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Nice work!!!!! Is that a Drainz-it or something you pieced it together? When ever I go to HF I never see the Hemi. Is it a regional item or is it just my bad timing?


regional yes, but from what I've seen epa and a few cosmetic things only difference, this guy is weird but he covers it well


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for the video and the Hemi info. His mechanical fuel injection carb video is interesting.


----------



## spridget (Dec 26, 2020)

it's amazing all the mods for these engines


----------

